# Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?



## wuslon8 (7. Februar 2011)

*Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*

Ich hoffe, ihr werdet mich für die  Frage nicht gleich steinigen, aber ich lerne noch Was bringt ein aftermarket Kühler gegenüber dem Standardkühler, wenn man definitv nicht overclocken will? Die Dinger sehen irgendwie alle nach mittelalterlichen Hiebwaffen aus, sind komplizierter einzubauen als die Standardkühler und kosten auch nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*

Andere Kühler sind meist wesentlich leiser als der Boxed - kühler sind die meisten sowieso.


----------



## kress (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*

Cpu bleibt kühler, wird leiser gekühlt.
Wenn sie kühler bleibt, spart man auch noch ein paar Watt, das fällt aber nicht umbedingt ins Gewicht.^^

Der Standardkühler ist nur dazu da, die Cpu gerade vorm Überhitzen zu bewahren, während gute Kühler wie ein Scythe Mugen 2 viel kühler bleiben.


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*

Aufpassen, es gibt boxed CPU ohne Kühler, beim Kauf den Karton aufs Gewicht prüfen!

Meine bisherigen Fälle:

AMD A64 x2 5000+ BE
Xeon E5506 LGA1366

Das sind aber Ausnahmen, in der Regel liegt Kühler +Lüfter mit bei!
Aber wie meine Vorredner meinten, es gibt bessere und leisere Kühler


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Februar 2011)

Also ich habe das jetzt so verstanden das du 2 lüfter drauf haben willst. Naja das habe ich auch so bei meinen Eltern gemacht der kühler würde sehr heiß und würde extrem laut habe da einen ledlüfter drauf gehauen und er würde kühler und ist jetzt sogar extrem silent. Hatte halt noch einen übrig. Aber ich würde auch einen anderen kühler kaufen sind nicht alzu teuer und sind viel leiser.


----------



## mickythebeagle (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*



wuslon8 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ihr werdet mich für die  Frage nicht gleich steinigen, aber ich lerne noch Was bringt ein aftermarket Kühler gegenüber dem Standardkühler, wenn man definitv nicht overclocken will? Die Dinger sehen irgendwie alle nach mittelalterlichen Hiebwaffen aus, sind komplizierter einzubauen als die Standardkühler und kosten auch nicht gerade wenig.




Was für eine Boxed CPU soll es denn überhaupt sein ?


----------



## fctriesel (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*



kress schrieb:


> Cpu bleibt kühler, wird leiser gekühlt.
> Wenn sie kühler bleibt, spart man auch noch ein paar Watt, das fällt aber nicht umbedingt ins Gewicht.^^


Wie funktioniert das denn?


----------



## mickythebeagle (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*



fctriesel schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das denn?



Löl , das will ich jetzt auch mal wissen wie das gehen soll?
evtl. meint er den Lüfter des Kühlers, da er langsammer drehen muss.
Die CPU bestimmt ned


----------



## kress (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*

Öhm, schonmal die Reviews der gtx480 mit der gtx480 AMP! verglichen?^^
Da die AMP! viel kühler ist, verbraucht sie weniger Strom.
Ganz einfache Physik, je wärmer der Leiter, desto höher der Widerstand.


----------



## mickythebeagle (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*

Wir reden hier von CPU´s , nicht vom GPU´s !!
eine 125 Watt CPU zieht max. 125 Watt. Egal ob sie  40° oder 60° hat.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*



kress schrieb:


> Öhm, schonmal die Reviews der gtx480 mit der gtx480 AMP! verglichen?^^
> Da die AMP! viel kühler ist, verbraucht sie weniger Strom.
> Ganz einfache Physik, je wärmer der Leiter, desto höher der Widerstand.


Dummerweise verhält sich Silizium genau umgekehert: Je wärmer, desto geringer der Widerstand


----------



## fctriesel (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*



kress schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Physik, je wärmer der Leiter, desto höher der Widerstand.


Ich erwarte eine Beispielrechnung der ganz einfachen Physik.


----------



## Dio (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*



> Da die AMP! viel kühler ist, verbraucht sie weniger Strom.
> Ganz einfache Physik, je wärmer der Leiter, desto höher der Widerstand.


ich zitiere mal.



> Die elektrische Leitfähigkeit von Halbleitern nimmt mit steigender Temperatur zu, sie gehören damit zu den Heißleitern. Des Weiteren lässt sich die Leitfähigkeit durch das Einbringen von Fremdatomen (Dotieren) aus einer anderen chemischen Hauptgruppe in weiten Grenzen gezielt beeinflussen.



nix mit steigendem Widerstand. . Auch ein Grund warum Intel seinerzeit den Vdrop eingeführt hatte


----------



## mars321 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*



kress schrieb:


> Öhm, schonmal die Reviews der gtx480 mit der gtx480 AMP! verglichen?^^
> Da die AMP! viel kühler ist, verbraucht sie weniger Strom.
> Ganz einfache Physik, je wärmer der Leiter, desto höher der Widerstand.


Das liegt glaub ich daran das amp bessere komponenten verbaut.


----------



## mickythebeagle (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*

aber nun BTT.
Wenn der Te und sagt welche CPU , dann kann man ihm auch sagen was das Beste für Ihn ist.
Es muss ja nicht immer dieser Sche..... Mugen 2 sein.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von CPU´s , nicht vom GPU´s !!
> eine 125 Watt CPU zieht max. 125 Watt. Egal ob sie  40° oder 60° hat.



Das ist aber auch fail!
Wenn eine CPU eine TDP von 125 Watt hat wie zB ein 955 oder so, dann heißt das nicht das der 125 Watt verbraucht.


----------



## mickythebeagle (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch fail!
> Wenn eine CPU eine TDP von 125 Watt hat wie zB ein 955 oder so, dann heißt das nicht das der 125 Watt verbraucht.



Nein , das Heisst aber das er Max. 125 Watt verbrauchen darf, und darum geht es!!
und er wird nicht weniger verbrauchen nur weil er 10-20°C Kühler ist!!


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*

Ähh heißt TDP nicht, das darf die CPU max an Abwärme abgeben ohne TJunction zu überschrieten?


----------



## fctriesel (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*

Heißt TDP nicht ursprünglich Thermal Design Power? Darunter verstehe ich die Wärmeleistung, die über Kühler abgeführt werden muß.
Die Leistungsaufnahme kann daher darüber liegen.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Nein , das Heisst aber das er Max. 125 Watt verbrauchen darf, und darum geht es!!
> und er wird nicht weniger verbrauchen nur weil er 10-20°C Kühler ist!!



Die TDP hat nix mit dem Stromverbrauch zu tun, bzw nur sehr sehr wenig. 
Wie schon gesagt heilt TDP Thermal Design Power oder einfach Verlustleistung.


----------



## TMO (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*

zurück zum eigentlichen Thema^^
ein boxed Kühler sollte aber trotzdem in der Regel für den normalgebrauch reichen ohne OC!

PS: Wenn die CPU kühler bleibt, kann sich der Stromverbrauch nicht verringern, da sie immer noch den glecihen Wärmeverlust hat wie vorher!


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*

Ich hab hier den AMD Boxed auf einem Phenom II 965BE mit Standardsettings und läuft wunderbar. Ich bin sogar von der Lautstärke positiv überrascht, allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie viel Einfluss die Lüftersteuerung meines Boards da hat


----------



## TMO (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*

ich hab meinen i5-750 auch boxed und im Idle ist er kaum hörbar.


----------



## ph1driver (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*

hier stand mist


----------



## wuslon8 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Braucht man bei einer boxed CPU einen zusätzlichen Kühler?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Zur Frage nach der CPU: Ich bin noch nicht völlig sicher, im Moment denke ich aber an einen  Athlon II X4 640, da ich erstens finanziell nicht gerade top dastehe und zweitens nicht vorrangig einen PC zum Spielen brauche.


----------

